# MDF rings??



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

Where can i get mdf rings?? I have (2) 12" rockfords and im in the process of making a fiberglass sub enlosure and i need some mdf rings.


----------



## primera gt (Apr 22, 2004)

i think you are have to make them yourself!
sorry
:thumbup:


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

probably a stupid question but for a beginner, what exactly is mdf or what does it stand for? I already know this is a dumb question, but please help me out. thanks


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Medium Density Fiberboard

if you're a newb to car audio i wouldnt suggest starting with a fiberglass enclosure. lol trust i know from experience. its a wicked bitch to design them JUST right do you get the proper interior volume for your subs. if they're too small or overly big, your new subs and that enclosure you spend (for me) $150 in materials and countless hours of labor to make

... will sound like shit


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

It's too late now, already spent abot $60 on materials, and a few hours of work, for just two layers of fiberglass. I glassed a raised area for my amp, and two sides of my trunk for the sub enclosure. I think it will turn out good. I have the volume information that came with my subs, i'll just make my enclosure that big. Thats probably why your sounded bad, you probably didn't have the right volume.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

ryan7o7 said:


> It's too late now, already spent abot $60 on materials, and a few hours of work, for just two layers of fiberglass. I glassed a raised area for my amp, and two sides of my trunk for the sub enclosure. I think it will turn out good. I have the volume information that came with my subs, i'll just make my enclosure that big. Thats probably why your sounded bad, you probably didn't have the right volume.



excuse me? my subs never sounded like shit.

im just saying, just be careful with the glassing. if it hardens with even a single bubble in it, it'll ruin the integrity of the entire box...and if you try to push too much bass with it, theres a good chance you could blow a hole in the side of the enclosure.

btw, 2 layers of fiberglass isnt NEARLY enough to contain the air that subwoofers move. my box (as of right now) has about 7 layers to it...and its prob only about half done.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Jasper said:


> excuse me? my subs never sounded like shit.
> 
> im just saying, just be careful with the glassing. if it hardens with even a single bubble in it, it'll ruin the integrity of the entire box...and if you try to push too much bass with it, theres a good chance you could blow a hole in the side of the enclosure.
> 
> btw, 2 layers of fiberglass isnt NEARLY enough to contain the air that subwoofers move. my box (as of right now) has about 7 layers to it...and its prob only about half done.


I always used packing peanuts to measure volume on fiberglass enclosure's. I just made a card board box that was the volume I needed and topped it off. Then I put the peanuts intot he glass enclosure and added or filled where necessary with either a remote MDF box or pieces of MDF. 

And pinholes don;t matter. just use a dremel to take them out and lay another layer over it. And honestly MANY enclosure's use only about 3-4 layers when that panel is coupled to sheet metal like the bottom of a spare tire enclosure, it is reinforced with the contours in the material. I always added strips of dynamat in between layers of mat to add mass as well.

Oh and to answer your question I think select products used to sell MDF rigns pre-made. Otherwise just make a jig for your/a router and make your own all day long.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

wes said:


> I always used packing peanuts to measure volume on fiberglass enclosure's. I just made a card board box that was the volume I needed and topped it off. Then I put the peanuts intot he glass enclosure and added or filled where necessary with either a remote MDF box or pieces of MDF.
> 
> And pinholes don;t matter. just use a dremel to take them out and lay another layer over it. And honestly MANY enclosure's use only about 3-4 layers when that panel is coupled to sheet metal like the bottom of a spare tire enclosure, it is reinforced with the contours in the material. I always added strips of dynamat in between layers of mat to add mass as well.


yeah i use packing peanut to measure my final volume too, but i've usually got that pretty well figured out before i start the box.
i'm using quite a few more layers because its 1.5oz chop strand mat, not the heavy woven stuff. theres a woven mix i can buy (10x the money)...that 1 layer of that, is as strong as 6-8 layers of chop mat.
dynamat between the glass layers? hmm. new to me. i usually add some mat to the inside of the box when im done with with (to totally seal it)...but between the layers? i'd think that'd cause air bubbles, and in turn weaken the box.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

It doesn;t weaken the enclosure in any way and minor air bubbles here and there are not a big deal. As stated you can remove them with a dremel. I would resin both sides of the dynamat and then add a layer of mat over the top. NEVER had an issue and I have done many custom installs this way. I would then coat the entire inside of the enclosure with Cascade Audio V Blok spray and do D-Flex pads behind each sub if possible. Always rocked out...


----------

